# El Ajusco, wow!



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Buenos días a todos, 

Este fin fui por segunda ocasión al Ajusco pues desde que estoy en el DF sólo había rodado en el Desierto de los Leones, en donde aunque me falta por conocer muchas rutas, la verdad es que ya hacía falta un cambio.

Comenzamos en el estacionamiento y después de unos minutos, tomamos una vereda muy padre, muy bien trazada y completamente rodable, pasando por algunos puentes y bajadas interesantes, hasta llegar al camino ancho que lleva a la Virgen. 

Esta subida (la de la Virgen) para quienes no la conocen, es una subida muy empinada, corta pero demandante por el grado de inclinación del terreno, sin embargo por ser corta (no creo que pase de 1.5 kms), la puedes pasar sin problemas. Luego de esto, hicimos un descanso en las Eras, donde hay un puesto de guardabosques. De ahí sigue "La Pared", que realmente no está tan difícil ni empinada, sólo es cuestión de llevar un ritmo cómodo y lo pasas tranquilo, de hecho a mi se me hace más difícil la subida de la Virgen que la Pared. 

Luego de esto pasamos por el valle "Marlboro" y ahí tomamos una vereda que inicia el descenso. Esta vereda... wow!, es un poco técnica, es larguísima y está muy pero muy divertida. De ahí, hasta los coches. Realmente muy divertido. 

Mi conclusión: La vereda de bajada vale mucho la pena, inclusive el viaje de 1 hora desde Santa Fe. Lo que me gustó es que es una vereda contínua que no termina casi sino hasta que llegas a los coches. Eso no lo hay en el Desierto, pues por los distintos descensos que he hecho, tomas una vereda de 800mts (por un decir) y se termina porque encuentras un camino ancho, luego vuelves a tomar otra vereda corta y entroncas con camino ancho nuevamente y así es toda la bajada. En el Ajusco esto no pasa. Esta vereda me recordó en gran medida a la del Chico (préstenme atención) pero más inclinada y técnica. 

En fin, conforme conozca más rutas por ahí ya les iré comentando. Se me olvidaba, si pueden ir, mejor vayan en sábado porque domingo eso parece kermesse, hay mucha gente.

Saludos

PD. Perdón pero este no es un tema de unos frenos que no he visto, suspensión que no tengo o bici que no conozco, tampoco es un tratado de albures (que no me molestaría si lo fuera o se convirtiera en uno ja ja) y ni me pidan que les venda o consiga fotos de esta rodada porque no llevé cámara :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Te puedo recomendar algún medicamento tópico para el ardor :thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Te puedo recomendar algún medicamento tópico para el ardor :thumbsup:


Para mi? no gracias, no soy yo quien le quita el asiento a la bici para rodar grandes distancias. Ese medicamento te lo recomendaría a ti, pero con tu "amplia experiencia" ya ni te roza.

Checa tu bici, sólo no seas tan descarado!


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jajajajajajajaja. Psycho, acabas de implantar un nuevo record: 2 replies y el post se fue a la versh.

Vas a tener que servir de guía porque yo solo me la sé hasta la virgen y de ahi nos descolgamos por vereda tecnica.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> jajajajajajajaja. Psycho, acabas de implantar un nuevo record: 2 replies y el post se fue a la versh.
> 
> Vas a tener que servir de guía porque yo solo me la sé hasta la virgen y de ahi nos descolgamos por vereda tecnica.


Ja ja, al contrario! se le agradece a Docardor su preocupación!.

Sí claro, cuando quieras vamos, realmente está muy padre, sobre todo a ti te va a encantar.

La vereda que dices se llama 3 Caídas, esa no la hice, el primer día hicimos una que está un poco más arriba, donde está el guardabosques. Pero la que comenté inicia desde mucho más arriba y se conecta con la que inicia en las Eras.

saludos


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Psycho Marco said:


> J
> La vereda que dices se llama 3 Caídas,
> saludos


Sin limite de tiempo??

he oido hablarmucho de los DownHills del Ajusco

A mi ya me estan ladrando las bikes .. tengo una semana con gripe

Saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hay que convencer al Psycho, que le pierda el miedo a la gravedad, cuelgue las likras y se haga dark sider.

Tacu, que sabes de que algunas pistas en el Ajusco fueron bloqueadas por los comuneros?

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Las pistas andan en mal estado. El mejor singletrack del Ajusco sin duda es El Semillero, pero ahorita anda muy zanjudo. El Muerto es la pista de DH más difícil del Ajusco y en mi opinion la mas divertida, si tienen la oportunidad de bajar por ahi la proxima vez háganlo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

JackStephen said:


> Hay que convencer al Psycho, que le pierda el miedo a la gravedad, cuelgue las likras y se haga dark sider.
> 
> Tacu, que sabes de que algunas pistas en el Ajusco fueron bloqueadas por los comuneros?
> 
> Saludos


Pues la entrada a La Nueva esta bloqueada. :skep:

Fuera de eso puedo afirmar que El Muerto, Cabroroca, Cardos, La del Valle, El Semillero, 3 Caidas y 4 Caidas estan abiertas. No he bajado por Amanzalocos, Panamericana o la pista de Lorena recientemente así que no se si las han bloqueado.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Hay que convencer al Psycho, que le pierda el miedo a la gravedad, cuelgue las likras y se haga dark sider.
> 
> Tacu, que sabes de que algunas pistas en el Ajusco fueron bloqueadas por los comuneros?
> 
> Saludos


Ja ja, cuando me has visto rodar sólo con licras? :nono:, jamás he hecho tal cosa ja ja, siempre uso shorts para que así no se me vea la tanga ok? ja ja.

El otro día en el Ajusco un guardabosques nos comentó que cerraron las de los downhilleros porque... digámoslo así, "no eran gente muy agradable". Nos comentó que el servicio de las camionetas que los subían para dejarlos hasta el inicio de las pistas se terminó, porque les cobraban 15 pesos por subirlos y ni eso querían pagar.

En fin, lo que sí vi, es donde termina una pista, con una rampa muy grande y vi cuando bajaron como 5 cuates hechos la mother, muy padre pero sí está cañón.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

JackStephen said:


> Hay que convencer al Psycho, que le pierda el miedo a la gravedad, cuelgue las likras y se haga dark sider.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ja ja, cuando me has visto rodar sólo con licras? :nono:, jamás he hecho tal cosa ja ja, siempre uso shorts para que así no se me vea la tanga ok? ja ja.
> 
> El otro día en el Ajusco un guardabosques nos comentó que cerraron las de los downhilleros porque... digámoslo así, "no eran gente muy agradable". Nos comentó que el servicio de las camionetas que los subían para dejarlos hasta el inicio de las pistas se terminó, porque les cobraban 15 pesos por subirlos y ni eso querían pagar.
> 
> ...


La likra es mental... tienes mentalidad de XC con bici de AM. Pero con ayuda del foro te vamos a regresar al buen camino jaja.

Eso que te dijo el guardabosques no lo hubiera imaginado. Mal que por algunos malportados haya terminado todo así. Menos mal mi bici trepa al cerro (lento pero seguro) y nunca necesité (ni necesitaré) servicio de shuttle jeje.


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> La likra es mental... tienes mentalidad de XC con bici de AM. Pero con ayuda del foro te vamos a regresar al buen camino jaja.


Mmmm .. tener mentalidad de XC .. supongo que te refieres a querer ganar siempre

Digo, porque malitos para bajar, hay con bicis de todos tamaños colores y sabores.

E igual, buenazos, tambien los hay con cualquier Bici

se presta mi comentario, para dejarles un video que me trae loco

4 Ways to Ride - YouTube


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

rickyx5 said:


> Mmmm .. tener mentalidad de XC .. supongo que te refieres a querer ganar siempre
> 
> Digo, porque malitos para bajar, hay con bicis de todos tamaños colores y sabores.
> 
> ...


Pues supones mal, mi comentario iba en el sentido de que por lo que he visto al Psycho le gustan las rodadas largas, escenicas, y la bajada para el no es el objetivo (aunque igual la disfruta) y no es malo para bajar, nomás precavido.

Para mi, el objetivo es la bajada, y aunque me pese, estoy dispuesto a trepar pedaleando. Y me han tocado 1 o 2 que me dan la vuelta bajando, y ellos en bicis hardtail.

Abundando en el tema, la persona de mentalidad DH, solo quiere bajar, y si lo trepan al cerro, para el mejor.

Get it?


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Para mi, el objetivo es la bajada, y aunque me pese, estoy dispuesto a trepar pedaleando.


Eso, eso .. tiene que haber una recompensa para tanto trabajo

es como la luz al final del tunel

Pues a mi lo que me gusta es andar en Bici, ya sea para arriba o para abajo.

andar en la carretera .. eso si me da miedo


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

JackStephen said:


> Pues supones mal, mi comentario iba en el sentido de que por lo que he visto al Psycho le gustan las rodadas largas, escenicas, y la bajada para el no es el objetivo (aunque igual la disfruta) y no es malo para bajar, nomás precavido.


Mi estimado, lo que pasa es que hasta que no te pones un madrazo en serio, realmente no dimensionas cómo puede cambiar tu vida en un segundo y por algo que no vale la pena. Yo ya lo viví y por una pendejada de querer bajar en chinga, me quedé 6 meses fuera de la bici y tengo consecuencias permanentes.

Ahora lo que hago es bajar de manera más precavida, pero honestamente ahí me voy con la mayoría de los ciclistas con quienes he rodado así que no es para tanto ja ja. Simplemente a mis 35 años ya la pienso más que antes porque ya sé lo que puede pasar.

De hecho, platicando con el guardabosques, me comentó que en las pistas de downhill casi casi, tiro por viaje, cada semana hay fracturados,,, no pues está cañón pero creo que todos nosotros tenemos mucho que perder y nada qué ganar (salvo un poco de adrenalina) si algo así nos pasara.

En fin, cada quien rueda como guste y mientras lo disfrute, qué mejor no?

saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Continuo reflexionando sobre este tema y les comento otro de mis puntos de vista:

Muchas veces cuando he salido a rodar con diferentes amigos, nunca falta que hay una parte que está especialmente complicada/difícil/técnica/peligrosa y nunca falta (dicho sea con todo respeto) quien intenta una y otra vez pasar ese tramo complicado, asumiendo el riesgo que ello conlleva.

Yo sé que este deporte implica irnos probando a nosotros mismos y es hasta cierto punto, un "deber" el empujar nuestros propios límites para ir mejorando en nuestro manejo de la bici. Lo sé, pero también creo que hay que considerar que hay un límite que tampoco debemos rebasar, sobre todo cuando ese límite puede implicar consecuencias de gravedad. 

Bueno, pues a lo que voy es que cuando de plano veo una parte muy complicada, simplemente me bajo, camino el pedazo y continúo pedaleando tan feliz como siempre y no me expongo a un accidente. 

Todo esto lo comento porque el comentario de TLB de "la inteligencia y el buen juicio debe privar sobre las emociones" se me hizo muy acertado. Claro, repito, cada quien maneja como quiere y conoce sus límites, lo importante es que mientras todos nos sintamos a gusto, así está perfecto. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Mi estimado, lo que pasa es que hasta que no te pones un madrazo en serio, realmente no dimensionas cómo puede cambiar tu vida en un segundo y por algo que no vale la pena. Yo ya lo viví y por una pendejada de querer bajar en chinga, me quedé 6 meses fuera de la bici y tengo consecuencias permanentes.
> 
> Ahora lo que hago es bajar de manera más precavida, pero honestamente ahí me voy con la mayoría de los ciclistas con quienes he rodado así que no es para tanto ja ja. Simplemente a mis 35 años ya la pienso más que antes porque ya sé lo que puede pasar.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora si te luciste Sr. Abogado , muy buen post :thumbsup::thumbsupero no tienes 35 años , 35 años tengo yo y tu como 28 o 29 a lo sumo , bueno a lo mucho para que no se lea como albur.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Continuo reflexionando sobre este tema y les comento otro de mis puntos de vista:
> 
> Muchas veces cuando he salido a rodar con diferentes amigos, nunca falta que hay una parte que está especialmente complicada/difícil/técnica/peligrosa y nunca falta (dicho sea con todo respeto) quien intenta una y otra vez pasar ese tramo complicado, asumiendo el riesgo que ello conlleva.
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow, sigues inspirado Abogado :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Marco, yo por eso bajo con las ruedas bien pegadas al piso, y le hago caso a mi intuición. Si estoy cansado o simplemente no me hayo en "sintonia" en ese momento, me la llevo precavida. Esa es la razón por la que casi cada fin de semana hago la misma rodada: conozco el terreno, no voy a encontrar grandes sorpresas y poco a poco vas agarrando mas confianza (que no es lo mismo que confiarse). Como bien dices, el ir empujando nuestros limites, aunque sea en terreno conocido y recorrido mil veces, te hace un poquito mejor cuando sales de tus territorios.

Aunque a ratos no parezca, yo tambien me la llevo tranquila la mayoria de las veces, ya cuando tengas bocas que alimentar vas a entender mis razones jejeje.

Salut


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Mi estimado Jack, de hecho tu tienes una responsabilidad muy grande con tu familia, por eso, de ahora en adelante vamos a rodar con estas bicis:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

ya estas! yo tengo 2 de esas nomás que son rosas. si no te importa...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

faltaba más! claro que no señor!!!


----------



## rickyx5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yo le pido la suya a mi morrito ... solo que es para downhill, porque no tiene pedales

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284659_2098255789097_1626458719_2119340_1171963_n.jpg


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Uy no, esa de tu hijo sí está muy ruda para mi porque yo no le doy al downhill, yo me quedo con la de batman, esa sí es más XC y tiene doble suspensión!. 

La rosa se la dejo a mi amigo Gerardo (asiduo miembro de este H. Foro), porque con esa dice que se acomoda muy bien. 

saludos


----------

